# AVRO Arrow CF-105 Replica



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Got some pictures from a buddy of mine. These pictures were taken during a De Havilland ''family day'' in Toronto in September (I think). I was told that the replica will be moved to the Canada Museum Aviation in Ottawa before the end of this year (maybe it' already there!!!). The markings are missing on it, maybe they will use RL-201. Too bad Diefenbaker isn't still around to see this. I surely hope that he had nightmares about killing this project. 

AVRO ARROW Replica

Steph


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

That is gorgeous!

I'd go to Ottawa just to see that. I've always viewed the cancellation of the Avro Arrow as one of Canada's stupidest moments.

Huzz


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

If this is the plane I think it is, the one I heard about, it's supposed to be RL-203. They made really good progress on the replica. Nice!


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

There is another full scale replica on this plane. They used it for the '97 CBC TV series. I've also learned (in The AVRO ARROW Story by Bill Zuk) that this replica was able to move by itself so it wasn't only a static muck up. Kinda neet..... 

I love the internet.... I've just found out about this plane built in YYZ (Toronto). You're right, it's RL-203. As for the ''rumor'' that it will be moved to Ottawa Museum, I really think that was boggus. It will probably stay in YYZ simply because it was paid by the Toronto Aerospace Museum. Here's some pictures and links about this nice replica. BEAUTIFUL!!!!!

And the cherry on the sundae, a REAL, flying, 2/3 scale of an Arrow is beeing built right now by the '' A.V. Roe Canada Aviation Museum''. Should be flying by March 25 2008. And also check the AVRO Jetliner, last picture on the page. Man it looks nice. Here's the link. Anybody living in Calgary around here????



Steph


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Is this museum located in the former De Havilland factory buildings? I'm curious about this because I was under the impression that Boeing was tearing those buildings down. I always wanted to visit one of the homes of my all-time favorite WWII combat aircraft, the DH 98 Mosquito, so it would be nice to hear that the factory buildings had been preserved.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I've got a conference planned in Toronto next June if the boss approves. If so, I'll definitely be wanting to get out and see the Arrow!

Huzz


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

X15-A2 said:


> Is this museum located in the former De Havilland factory buildings? I'm curious about this because I was under the impression that Boeing was tearing those buildings down. I always wanted to visit one of the homes of my all-time favorite WWII combat aircraft, the DH 98 Mosquito, so it would be nice to hear that the factory buildings had been preserved.


 No, the museum is located in Downsview Park, located in the center of Toronto. The old A.V. Roe Canada building were destroyed 3-4 tears ago I was told. And if I'm not mistaken, it's De Havilland (funny, when A.V. Roe Canada were dismantled, they renamed the company to De Havilland after the termination of the CF-105 in '58) buildings that we see now at the same place. A.V. Roe Canada, before and during WW2, was called Victory Aircraft. They were located in Malton. Malton is now part of the Greater Toronto and that's were the Toronto L.B Pearson airport is now. 

I found some old TV clips about the Jetliner, CF-100 and CF-105 from the CBC archives. Very interresting. Click here.

Steph


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

f1steph said:


> There is another full scale replica on this plane. They used it for the '97 CBC TV series. I've also learned (in The AVRO ARROW Story by Bill Zuk) that this replica was able to move by itself so it wasn't only a static muck up. Kinda neet.....


That replica of that plane is sitting in the warehouse at the Reynolds Museum in Westaskawin, Alberta. I'm told that since it's a "replica", not an "original", it doesn't really deserve display space at the Aviation Museum also located at the Reynolds site. I've additionally heard that the original builder of the replica loaned it to CBC for the filming with the proviso that it be completed and returned at the end of the production. Apparently, he did NOT know that the replica plane was also CUT APART (for the destruction scenes) and was most disappointed that it came back in pieces. It has since been repaired, but needs a lot more work to make it presentable. 

Once a year, the warehouse is opened to the public and a group of friends and myself made a pilgramage there this year (straight to the warehous and aviation section) to see this plane. We couldn't get very close as the whole section was roped off, but we did have a second floor/balcony set up to walk across to view the entire the area. I have good pics of the plane but I can't just post them as they were taken by a friend who insists on his "right" to the photo plus the Reynolds Museum policy of not posting photos without appropiate copyright notice. I will see what I can do, though. It will take a few days as he's not easy to get hold of. Figures!


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

I've heard the story about the Arrow ''garage builder'' guy in Alberta BUT I didn't know what they did to his Arrow after they were done with it. What a bunch of ?%&$#@* !!!. If I recall, before he got approched by the producers of the CBC TV series, he had worked on his replica for 6 years or so. Imagine how he felt when he received his plane like a model kit? 

That would be nice if you could post your pictures. 

I ordered 3 books from my local public library, one is about what really happened to RL-206. Naturally it must be only speculation (some rumor says that Jura took of with it and crashed it in lake, another one that again Jura gave it to the US Air Force). An other book is about the link between the engineers at AVRO and man to the moon. The last one is a book about AVRO aircrafts and Cold War aviation. All I'm reading right now is related to AVRO. What a mess politic can do.


----------

